# Logitech webcam C250 - on plug-in kernel panic



## ekar (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

*I* have a Logitech C250 webcam with built-in sound which causes kernel panics if *I* plug it into a running FreeBSD 9.0. *I*f *I* plug-in before booting, the device works fine but there is no sound.

*usbconfig* reports:

```
ugen4.3: <USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam Azurewave> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

/var/log/messages:

```
Feb 28 19:43:01 tree root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0x0804 bus uhub4
Feb 28 19:43:01 tree kernel: ugen4.3: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus4
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: panic: make_dev_credv: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=sndstat)
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: cpuid = 0
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #0 0xc0763227 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #1 0xc0730787 at panic+0x117
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #2 0xc06e879e at make_dev_credv+0x9e
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #3 0xc06e89ca at make_dev+0x4a
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #4 0xc83db5b9 at sndstat_sysinit+0x69
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #5 0xc071744f at linker_load_module+0xa4f
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #6 0xc0717824 at linker_load_dependencies+0x174
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #7 0xc0751b8a at link_elf_load_file+0x64a
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #8 0xc07172e7 at linker_load_module+0x8e7
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #9 0xc071796c at kern_kldload+0xec
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #10 0xc0717b64 at sys_kldload+0x74
Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: #11 0xc09d92a5 at syscall+0x355
```

And after that reboot comes automatically.

Please advice!

Thanks,
ekar


----------



## mav@ (Mar 5, 2012)

ekar said:
			
		

> ```
> Feb 28 19:44:19 tree kernel: panic: make_dev_credv: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=sndstat)
> ```



This may mean that you already have yhe /dev/sndstat device when the kernel loads the "sound" kernel module as a dependency of the snd_uaudio driver. As soon as 9.0 kernel should have the "sound" module built-in statically by default, I have two questions:

1) are you using a custom-built kernel without sound?
2) are you using alternative sound drivers that could create a conflicting /dev/sndstat device?


----------

